# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  تطبيق معرفة موقع المتصل

## hima_hamod

*تفاصيل التطبيق
المحمول المتصل الموقع المقتفي يساعدك على بحث والمسار رقم الجوال، STD رمز وISD كود بدون اتصال بالإنترنت، فإنه سيتم عرض موقع المتصل مع اسم مقدمي الخدمة، مع مدينة والمعلومات الدولة على كل المكالمات الواردة والصادرة.* - الملامح الرئيسية -
✔ منع المكالمات من أرقام الهواتف النقالة غير المرغوب فيها ودعاة.
✔ البحث STD المدونة، ISD كود.
✔ لا يوجد اتصال إنترنت المطلوبة لإظهار رقم المتصل
✔ اتصال إنترنت المطلوبة لعرض الموقع على خريطة جوجل.
✔ تحديد موقع رقم الهاتف وتفاصيل المشغل، المنطقة والدولة.
✔ يعرض معلومات المتصل أثناء المكالمات الواردة والصادرة.
✔ عرض قائمة جهات الاتصال الخاصة بك مع مساحة واسم المشغل.
✔ عرض قائمة من سجلات المكالمات الخاصة بك مع مساحة واسم المشغل.
✔ رقم المتصل - يساعد على تحديد هوية المتصل قبل الإجابة.
✔ بسيطة وأفضل المتصل الموقع التطبيق لجهاز الروبوت الخاص بك.
ملاحظة: هذا التطبيق سوف لا تظهر البدني الموقع الفعلي موقع / GPS المتصل. جميع معلومات الموقع هي على مستوى الدولة / المدينة فقط.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

